# Wood for Clown Pleco



## omidod (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm thinking about getting a clown pleco and apperently i need wood. Where is a good place to get some?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You can buy it at lfs, or you can find it on your own. Just make sure its an area where they don't spray insecticides and its a hardwood.


----------

